# Help I can not handle all of this



## Mandie (Feb 8, 2003)

I need help getting thru the day every day due to these horrible rectal pains that I have. Every morning I dread getting out of bed because I know that i will be facing a day of pain and it wears me down so. Due to this problem, every other pain that i have is so magnified and I find myself running to drs. constantly for fear of what might be wrong with me. It is so hard for me and Iwas hoping that maybe someone out there could just help me --


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

Hi Mandie,Living with chronic pain is never fun. You have my complete sympathy.Your diagnosis is best left to your doctors so I'm not going to approach that here.Regarding the anxiety that you seem to be experiencing, just know that you're not alone. Most of us here on this board experience some form of uneasiness or anxiety over all of the symptoms that IBS can cause.The good news is that there are ways to combat anxiety. One of the least invasive ways to help control it is to engage in relaxation therapies. I have personally found help by using the self-hypnotherapy tapes that are available over on the CBT/Hypno Forum. Other anxiety treatments may include cognitive behavioral therapy (talk therapy) and sometimes medications are needed on a short term or long term basis. It's best to talk this over with your doctors.And if all else fails, give yourself a hug and know that it's OK to be afraid. That is something we all go through.Hugging kitties helps too







Take care,Evie


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

Hang in there, each day could be just a little better, I feel the same way on days when just getting out of bed is the worse, and than off to work to battle a long day of pains in my gut, no fun at all







I feel your pain and hope we both can make it through our days..


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't offer any great medical advice, but I can offer hugs and comfort -- you are DEFINITELY not alone with your pain and your IBS. So please, be good to yourself and remind yourself that you've got a whole legion of IBS sufferers here to support and help you.  I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers -- I know the feeling of early-morning dread all too well. God bless you!


----------

